# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  СОЯ как и какие блюда готовить?

## sharmila

СОЯ как и какие блюда готовить?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Преданные Кришне соевые продукты не предлагают, из-за того, что это имитация мяса. Полуфабрикат производится и готовится с сознанием, чтобы на мясо было похоже.

Для перехода к вегета-рианству и "прасада-рианству" соевые полуфабрикаты не нужны. 
Иногда начинающие преданные готовят, в крайних случаях. Лучше осуществлять переход к чистой пище правильно, с правильным сознанием, - без соевых имитаций.

Для получения достаточного количества растительного белка нужно готовить закуски с гороховой мукой (это гораздо вкуснее безвкусной сои), разные виды бобовых, блюда с молоком, творогом, сыром, молочные сладости.

----------


## Мария

> Строго говоря, Кришне соевые продукты не предлагают, из-за того, что это имитация мяса. Полуфабрикат производится и готовится с сознанием, чтобы на мясо было похоже.
> 
> Для перехода к вегета-рианству и "прасада-рианству" соевые полуфабрикаты не нужны. 
> Иногда начинающие преданные готовят, в крайних случаях, но лучше осуществлять переход сразу правильно и с правильным сознанием. 
> 
> Для получения достаточного количества растительного белка нужно готовить закуски с гороховой мукой (это гораздо вкуснее безвкусной сои), разные виды бобовых, блюда с молоком, творогом, сыром, молочные сладости.


а не посоветуете закуски с гороховой мукой? чтобы еще и вкусно было...)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Овощи с гороховой мукой, в масле или на пару - пакоры.*

1) Измельченные картофель, капуста, морковь (иногда можно и свеклу) 
1\4 стакана гороховой муки
2-3 ст.л обычной муки (это не обязательно, просто чтобы похрустывало, потому что гороховая мука не дает хруста, это ок. 80% белок) 
соль, черный перец, асафетида (или любая острая смесь пряностей, масала)

Овощей должно быть намного больше по объему,  мука - просто для связки.
Формируете и готовите как оладьи или как шарики (глубокое обжаривание - не очень здоровая пища, но иногда по праздникам можно ) 
Можно диетический вариант - масла на тефлоновой сковородке чуть-чуть, и чуть воды... готовить на пару, под крышкой.

2) Гороховая мука, творог, тертые овощи, соль, перец... можно чуть газировки добавить, чтобы более воздушной смесь стала. Вкус в этом рецепте обогащается сырным. 

3) Резаные кабачки и помидор, в пакорах будут вкрапления сочных кусочков помидора, тоже вкусно и необычно.

К пакорам идеально подходят томатные соусы, их можно наливать сверху и пропитывать. 

.................

Цветная капуста соцветиями: смешать с гороховой мукой, 1 ст. л обычной муки , обжарить до золотого цвета.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По сути дела, что такое соевые полуфабрикаты? 
Это мука из соевых бобов, замешивается, и как-то текстурируют в разные формы. Но она безвкусная. 

Гороховая же мука (и особенно из турецкого горошка, - нутовая) дает блюдам богатый приятный аромат.

----------


## Мария

Спасибо большущее!!! 
завтра попробую.
а что еще можно вкусного из гороха (муки) приготовить маленькому ребенку 2-х лет.
он шарахается от гороха и всех бобовых. ни под каким видом не ест. 
я боюсь, что белка и витаминов ему не хватает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вообще, белок из бобовых самый тяжелый для переваривания, попробуйте без него. 
Молочный белок вполне полноценный, зерновые каши, орехи.
Зачем бояться, столько детей уже вырастили преданные, и все нормально.

----------


## Анджи

> Преданные Кришне соевые продукты не предлагают, из-за того, что это имитация мяса. Полуфабрикат производится и готовится с сознанием, чтобы на мясо было похоже.
> 
> Для перехода к вегета-рианству и "прасада-рианству" соевые полуфабрикаты не нужны. 
> Иногда начинающие преданные готовят, в крайних случаях. Лучше осуществлять переход к чистой пище правильно, с правильным сознанием, - без соевых имитаций.


 Я предполагаю,что это Ваше личное мнение? Я знаю гуру ИСККОН, которому нравиться колбаса от "Малика". Исходя из Ваших слов, получается, что он или вкушает бхогу, или он, прости меня Кришна, начинающий преданный.

----------


## Анджи

> а что еще можно вкусного из гороха (муки) приготовить маленькому ребенку 2-х лет.
> он шарахается от гороха и всех бобовых. ни под каким видом не ест. 
> я боюсь, что белка и витаминов ему не хватает.


Мой тоже шарахается от гороха, но *хумус* может есть ложками. Попробуйте.

----------


## Анджи

> Вообще, белок из бобовых самый тяжелый для переваривания, попробуйте без него. 
> Молочный белок вполне полноценный, зерновые каши, орехи.
> Зачем бояться, столько детей уже вырастили преданные, и все нормально.


Может лучше найти баланс?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Я предполагаю,что это Ваше личное мнение? Я знаю гуру ИСККОН, которому нравиться колбаса от "Малика". Исходя из Ваших слов, получается, что он или вкушает бхогу, или он, прости меня Кришна, начинающий преданный.


Ну может быть не то чтоб прям нравится колбаса соевая,а  нравится то что _его_ ученик такой заменитель  делает для несчастных пристрастившихся к мясу?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Может лучше найти баланс?



Ага.Наверное так.Глядеть что деть любит из полезного  и хитростью  кормить этим.Мои детинки с малого любили дал ,китри и всякое такое.Сейчас и мунг на ура.А вот творог по настроению,сметану тоже ,молоко любят, орехи не особо.Я и сама так же .Орехи вообще не люблю.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мы иногда сою едим.Спаржевая которая ,на салат  использую,но редко.Мне,как бы брезгливо.Однажды я нашла длиннющий чёрный волос внутри этой соины.И всё ,теперь не могу такое  использовать .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Процесс подношения Господу таков, что мы предлагаем приготовленное - с мантрами - сначала гуру, потом Господу Чайтанье, потом Кришне. Наш Гуру -  своему, и так по парампаре, и жители духовного мира преподносят Господу.

Я никогда не слышала и не читала, чтобы Кришне в духовном мире мама Яшода или Шримати Радхасундари,  или мальчики-пастушки предлагали что-то, специально имитирующее вкус, цвет, запах мясной колбасы!  Соответственно, Вайшнав предлагать специальную имитацию не будет. Мясо в еде - свидетельство убийства, это богопротивная вещь.

Я как-то читала слова одного священника, что не надо в пост кушать продукты из сои, имитирующие мясо - по той же причине:  пост - это аскеза для очищения, аскеза для ума в том числе, чтобы к Богу приблизиться, поэтому зачем себя обманывать? 

В каких-то таких условиях,  на работе, преданные покупают, бывает, что-то такое, что делали не преданные (хлопья кукурузные, скажем). Хумус, фалафель сделаны из турецкого горошка, это как паста, имитации убоины нет, потому они более чистые на уровне сознания, чем полуфабрикаты из сои. Но и с ними другие мантры используют. Просят Шри Вишну очистить продукт. При этом вкусить не предлагают. Так что это будет не прасад, а просто пища, свободная от кармы. 

Это не бхога (т.е. что-то совсем неочищенное от греховных реакций), но и не прасад. Прасад неотличен от Кришны.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мне так соя вовсе мяса не напоминает и моим родичам.Соя -это соя ,а мясо-это мясо.Соя текстурированная вообще больше похожа на губку для мытья посуды.

----------


## Эрик

А чем соя принципиально отличается от гороха или фасоли? Те же бобовые. А вегетарианские колбасы делаются не только из сои, но и из пшеничного и горохового белка (кстати я таковые покупал именно при храме ИСККОН, поэтому очень удивился, читая эту тему). Я к примеру соевые полуфабрикаты использую не из-за того, что они на мясо похожи, а из-за более высокого содержания белка, ну и конечно из-за легкости в приготовлении)))

----------


## Анджи

> Ну может быть не то чтоб прям нравится колбаса соевая,а  нравится то что _его_ ученик такой заменитель  делает для несчастных пристрастившихся к мясу?


Он ее (колбасу) просто вкушает.

----------


## Анджи

> А чем соя принципиально отличается от гороха или фасоли? Те же бобовые. А вегетарианские колбасы делаются не только из сои, но и из пшеничного и горохового белка (*кстати я таковые покупал именно при храме ИСККОН, поэтому очень удивился, читая эту тему*). Я к примеру соевые полуфабрикаты использую не из-за того, что они на мясо похожи, а из-за более высокого содержания белка, ну и конечно из-за легкости в приготовлении)))


О, сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух,
И _форум_ :cool:

----------


## Мария

> Мой тоже шарахается от гороха, но *хумус* может есть ложками. Попробуйте.


Анджи, спасибо. а вы рецепт не дадите? 
в инете есть разные варианты. с чесноком, например.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> О, сколько нам открытий чудных
> Готовят просвещенья дух,
> И _форум_


Во многих храмах продают, это вовсе не открытие. 
И это просто бизнес, есть спрос среди тех, кто не готов только прасадом питаться - есть и предложение. Надо понимать это. А давних преданных обычно мутит от имитации мяса, даже издалека. 

На кухне Божествам соевые полуфабрикаты не готовят... 
Пуджари на алтарях Божествам приготовления из соевых полуфабрикатов не предлагают... Как вы думаете, почему? 

Кришна может принимать шкурки бананов вместо бананов, - из-за любви Своего преданного. 

Может принять дробленый пропитанный потом рис нищего брахмана Судамы - из-за любви Своего преданного. 

Но надеяться, что Он запросто принимает *имитацию мяса* только от того, что нам некогда или не хочется учиться готовить правильно, что значит - для Его, Кришны, удовольствия, а не просто ради пропитания в темпе большого города и ради поддержания привычек с прошлой жизни... при *полном изобилии*  других продуктов... я бы не стала на это надеяться. 


...............

Отличаются соевые полуфабрикаты от других видов растительного белка тем, что они задуманы технологами и произведены в виде мяса. Текстура, цвет, форма нарезки, жилы и все такое. Сознание повара передается пище, слышали, наверное... Это своего рода самообман при переходе на вегетарианство, чтобы ум и чувство не сильно сопротивлялись. Я тоже когда-то ела сою, не умея готовить очень разнообразно и вкусно, - но себя не оправдывала при этом, - понимая, что это временный период. 

...............

В блюдах из бобовых содержание белка не меньше, чем в сое. 

................

То, что гуру ест, это не мое дело, конечно. 
Но не рассказать здесь, каковы храмовые стандарты, было бы странно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне так соя вовсе мяса не напоминает и моим родичам.Соя -это соя ,а мясо-это мясо.Соя текстурированная вообще больше похожа на губку для мытья посуды.


Сейчас пойдут советы с этикеток, как приготовить так, чтобы было на мясо похоже  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а что еще можно вкусного из гороха (муки) приготовить маленькому ребенку 2-х лет.
> он шарахается от гороха и всех бобовых. ни под каким видом не ест.


*Легкий прозрачный супчик*
Горох в основном сейчас не разваривается. 
Поэтому получается прозрачный легкий бульон. 
Он даже и вкуса гороха не имеет особо. 
Отфильтровываете его от горошинок, и делаете на его основе легкий-легкий супчик с овощами. Можно добавить 1 ч.л. геркулеса и морскую капусту (пластинками) покрошить. 


*Паста из фасоли*
Замачиваете любую фасоль, но белая получится нежнее. 
Полностью развариваете. Сливаете бульон, на нем можно кашу сварить. 
Фасоль размять в пюре + сметана (сливки), масло, соль, молотый кориандр (попробуйте с этой пряностью, она меняет вкус фасоли и в то же время отлично с ней сочетается). Это вместо хумуса )

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Вообще, белок из бобовых самый тяжелый для переваривания.


Я вообще не пойму для чего  так  все преданные помешаны на  пичкании себя и своих детей белковыми продуктами.Ясное дело  если ты  ,к примеру,сталевар или регулярно коня надо  тормозить на  скаку или в избы горящие лезти.Тогда ,да ,есть смысл кушать горох вагонами и орехи с творогом.
Но для городских полупрозрачных ,вечно сидячих  индивидуумов вовсе не обязательно так много загоняться тяжёлой пищей.Оно и во вред может пойти или кое что у кое кого  будет искать выхода этому белку излишнему.

Лёгкие полупрозрачные супчики по рецепту Раджа Кумари,помойму,самое то.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> *Паста из фасоли*
> Замачиваете любую фасоль, но белая получится нежнее. 
> Полностью развариваете. Сливаете бульон, на нем можно кашу сварить. 
> Фасоль размять в пюре + сметана (сливки), масло, соль, молотый кориандр (попробуйте с этой пряностью, она меняет вкус фасоли и в то же время отлично с ней сочетается). Это вместо хумуса )


Мне тоже из фасоли лучше нравится.Я ещё добавляю чуть томата и острого перца,а вместо сметаны масла сливочного .Потом этим делом можно лепёшки мазюкать или лаваш  .Очень даже вкусно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я вообще не пойму для чего  так  все преданные помешаны на  пичкании себя и своих детей белковыми продуктами.


 Потому что врачи пугают )
Но вот что я могу сказать - нам надо съедать молочного белка эквивалентом одного-двух литров молока в день.
Молоко, йогурт, бурфи, творог, сыр, - что угодно, иначе может накопиться недобор по одной аминокислоте, глицину.
А с растительным белком действительно, вообще никаких проблем.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Но вот что я могу сказать - нам надо съедать молочного белка эквивалентом одного-двух литров молока в день.
> Молоко, йогурт, бурфи, творог, сыр, - что угодно, иначе может накопиться недобор по одной аминокислоте, глицину.
> .


Эх,я вот с большим трудом молочку.Плохо усваивается:-(




> Потому что врачи пугают ).


О да,только и пугают,хоть бы толковый совет дали.

----------


## Мария

девочки, спасибо за советы! )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Анджи

> Анджи, спасибо. а вы рецепт не дадите? 
> в инете есть разные варианты. с чесноком, например.


Любой рецепт из сети, который состоит из ингредиентов, которые будет есть Ваш малыш. Чеснок замените на сок имбиря.

----------


## Анджи

> Во многих храмах продают, это вовсе не открытие. 
> И это просто бизнес, есть спрос среди тех, кто не готов только прасадом питаться - есть и предложение. Надо понимать это. А давних преданных обычно мутит от имитации мяса, даже издалека.


То, что продается в Храме Кришны, нельзя предлагать Кришне. Так?



> На кухне Божествам соевые полуфабрикаты не готовят... 
> Пуджари на алтарях Божествам приготовления из соевых полуфабрикатов не предлагают...


Вы знаете, что происходит во всех Храмах?



> Но надеяться, что Он запросто принимает *имитацию мяса* только от того, что нам некогда или не хочется учиться готовить правильно, что значит - для Его, Кришны, удовольствия, а не просто ради пропитания в темпе большого города и ради поддержания привычек с прошлой жизни... при *полном изобилии*  других продуктов... я бы не стала на это надеяться.


 Это зависит от того, что вы предлагаете. Можно предлагать имитацию мяса, а можно - продукт из бобовых.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> То, что продается в Храме Кришны, нельзя предлагать Кришне. Так?


На алтарях Божествам соевые полуфабрикаты не предлагают. Просто найдите пуджари или повара в вашем храме и спросите, почему. А дома у вас может быть такой стандарт освящения пищи, какому вы готовы следовать. 




> Вы знаете, что происходит во всех Храмах?


Знаю, потому что стандарты поклонения Божествам для всех храмов ИСККОН одинаковые.




> Это зависит от того, что вы предлагаете. Можно предлагать имитацию мяса, а можно - продукт из бобовых.


Сделанный в форме мяса... не ест Кришна такого. 
Вы можете предлагать, но Он не ест. Что Господь принимает, перечислено в шастрах. 
В вашем случае это будет просто  пища, свободная от кармы. 
Есть Божий дар, а есть яичница.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что любовь выражается в мелочах. Кришна принимает нашу любовь, а не материальные элементы. Какая любовь в продукте, сделанном похожим на колбасу из его любимых коров?...

Если бы хумус или фалафель... нет вопросов, прекрасно, но зачем в форме мясного... Это элементарные вещи, почему  вам это не понятно...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Он ее (колбасу) просто вкушает.


а колбаса делается из пшеничного белка. Это просто многие думают, что она из сои.

----------


## Эрик

> а колбаса делается из пшеничного белка. Это просто многие думают, что она из сои.


А в чем разница, если внешне она все равно похожа на мясную колбасу? Чем соевый белок хуже пшеничного?

----------


## lokaram das

А ещё бхакты делают пельмени и манты с капустой и тыквой, которые по форме тоже напоминают совсем неведические блюда. А ещё иногда используют мясорубку которая ясно по названию для чего предназначена и которую они назвали хариболкой.

----------


## Анджи

> Это элементарные вещи, почему  вам это не понятно...


 Простите Матушка, не уразумею речей ваших мудреных. Шудра.           


> На алтарях Божествам соевые полуфабрикаты не предлагают. Просто найдите пуджари или повара в вашем храме и спросите, почему.


Спасибо за совет, но для меня действия Гуру более авторитетны , чем чье-то мнение.



> Что Господь принимает, перечислено в шастрах.


Приведите упоминания в шастрах, где Господь принимает блюда из картофеля, моркови или свеклы. 



> Если бы хумус или фалафель... нет вопросов, прекрасно, но зачем в форме мясного...


Вы фалафель в томате видели?

----------


## Анджи

> а колбаса делается из пшеничного белка. Это просто многие думают, что она из сои.


Могу ошибаться, но соевый белок там то же есть.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Ну вот я пуджари. Если бы уважаемый Анджи обратился ко мне с подобным вопросом, я бы ответила, что:

- Храмовым Божествам сою действительно предлагать нельзя. Не потому, что она похожа на мясо, а потому что она, как правильно заметила Нада-бинду, смахивает на губку для мытья посуды  :smilies:  А если серьезно - соя считается пищей для скота, и в храме, где Богу поклоняются по-царски, предлагать ее невместно.

- "Я вам не скажу за всю Одессу..." (с) В больших храмах СНГ наверняка не предлагают. В маленьких же, к сожалению, Панчаратра-прадипа это как Бхагаватам с райских планет. И что в этих храмах с Господом творят - одному Ему известно. Единый стандарт поклонения Божествам во всех храмах СНГ пока что - шафрановая мечта.

- Соя - это не мясо, не рыба, не яйца, не лук и не чеснок. И даже не шоколад и не грибы. По поводу шоколада есть хотя бы резолюция Джи-Би-Си, а что есть по поводу сои? В Фолио сказано только, что Шрила Прабхупада был очень доволен, узнав, что на одной из ферм соей кормят коров  :smilies: 

Если резюмировать все вышесказанное: да, соя это не продукт в гуне благости. Но приравнивать ее употребление к нарушению регулирующих принципов, кмк, не стоит. Есть или не есть - каждый решает для себя.

ПЫ.СЫ. Колбаса бывает разная - в некоторой соя есть, а в некоторой нету. См. состав.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Не потому, что она похожа на мясо, а потому что она, как правильно заметила Нада-бинду, смахивает на губку для мытья посуды


Если крупные куски, может быть и так. Но почему-то их делают вовсе не правильной формы, как губку, а как, скажем, отбивную. И есть варианты полуфабрикатов - мелкая и крупная нарезка, задумывается и делается на производстве именно как имитация мяса, и никакую губку "нарезка" или "фарш" не напоминает. Причем продукт выпускают светлого оттенка  - это значит, под свинину, и темненого - под говядину. 

Соя - вариант перехода на вегетарианство после мяса, никто не спорит, но думать, что Кришне это понравится... Соответственно, это не прасад, это пища, свободная от кармы.






> да, соя это не продукт в гуне благости. Но приравнивать ее употребление к нарушению регулирующих принципов, кмк, не стоит.


Об этом здесь никто и не говорил. 






> ПЫ.СЫ. Колбаса бывает разная - в некоторой соя есть, а в некоторой нету. См. состав.


И тот продукт, в котором нет сои, в составе - пшеничный белок, но она в форме колбасы, и даже с пленкой, вроде бы... вы этот вариант предлагаете на алтаре Божествам?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Простите Матушка, не уразумею речей ваших мудреных. Шудра. Спасибо за совет, но для меня действия Гуру более авторитетны , чем чье-то мнение.
> Приведите упоминания в шастрах, где Господь принимает блюда из картофеля, моркови или свеклы. 
> Вы фалафель в томате видели?


Прошу прощения... но у меня впечатление, что Ваш стиль ответов мне не соответствует одной фразе в вашей подписи, насчет критики... Какое-то двойственное впечатление остается.

Ваша подпись: 



> Тот, кто хвалит меня - мой враг, потому что непрерывная похвала расслабляет мой ум. Тот кто ругает меня - мой друг, потому что указывает моему уму на ошибки (китайская народная мудрость)

----------


## Hanuman

_Тхакур Бхактивинода, для которого игры Господа Хари – единственная радость, поет эту песню под названием «Бхога-арати».
«Мой милый Дамодара, – зовет Яшода Кришну, – уже очень поздно. Иди скорее домой – пора обедать».  Кришна, поднявший холм Говардхана, садится по велению Нанды Махараджи на Свое место, а вслед за Ним рядами садятся пастушки вместе со старшим братом Кришны, Шри Баладевой.
 Их ожидает целый пир: шукту и всевозможную зелень сменяют аппетитные жареные блюда и салат из зеленых листьев джута, за этим следует тыква, корзины с фруктами и маленькие квадратные лепешки из чечевицы и сгущенного молока, а затем – густой йогурт, тушеные в молоке кабачки и блюда из цветков бананового дерева. Затем им подают квадратные жареные пирожки из мунг- и урад-дала, чапати и рис с ги, а также сладости из молока, сахара и кунжута, лепешки из рисовой муки, сгущенное молоко, пирожки в молоке и сладкий рис.
За этим следует сладкий рис, который благодаря камфаре вкусом подобен нектару, бананы и чудесный нектарный сыр, а после – двенадцать кислых блюд с тамариндом, плодами лайма, лимонами, апельсинами и гранатами.
Эти блюда сменяют пури из белой муки с сахаром, пури со взбитыми сливками, ладду и пирожки из дала, сваренного в сладком рисе. Кришна с большим удовольствием ест все эти блюда. С безмерным восторгом и радостью Кришна съедает рис, овощи, приправленные карри, сладости и печенье, приготовленные Шримати Радхарани. Брахман Мадхумангала, потешный друг Кришны, большой любитель ладду, выклянчивает его всеми правдами и неправдами. Когда же он ест его, то кричит: «Харибол! Харибол!» – и хлопает руками по своим бокам ниже подмышек, производя смешные звуки.
 Краем глаза наблюдая за Радхарани и Ее подругами, гопи, Кришна с огромным удовольствием принимает пищу в доме матери Яшоды.
 После обеда Кришна пьет ароматную розовую воду. А затем все мальчики, выстроившись в ряд, полощут рот.
Прополоскав рот и вымыв руки, пастушки, испытывающие невыразимое блаженство, идут отдыхать вместе с Господом Баларамой.
Тем временем пастушки Джамбула и Расана приносят Кришне пан, приготовленный из орехов бетеля, разных специй и катеху. Съев пан, счастливый Шри Кришначандра отправляется спать. В то время как Кришна предается блаженному сну на роскошном ложе, Его слуга Вишалакша обмахивает Его опахалом из павлиньих перьев. По просьбе матери Яшоды гопи Дхаништха относит Шримати Радхарани остатки пищи с тарелки Кришны, и Она с огромным удовольствием съедает их.
А Лалита-деви и другие гопи, получив остатки Его пищи, с великой радостью поют в своих сердцах славу Радхарани и Кришне._

  Сложно говорить по поводу сои. До сих пор почему-то печеньями в форме животных украшают Говардхан. Некоторые Гуру ИСККОН едят шоколад и шампиньоны, соевые блюда вовсе не редкость в меню Гуру ИСККОН также. Насколько я помню, Шрила Прабхупада о сое сказал так: "Сою божествам Шри Шри Радха-Кришне не предлагать". Лайм, кстати, тоже Прабхупада не рекомендовал использовать, а пан вообще преданные не едят, но Кришне его предлагают. В-общем, наверное надо меньше черно-белых тонов.

----------


## Анджи

> Прошу прощения... но у меня впечатление, что Ваш стиль ответов мне не соответствует одной фразе в вашей подписи, насчет критики... Какое-то двойственное впечатление остается.


 Давайте на этом и закончим наш с вами разговор.

----------


## Анджи

> А если серьезно - соя считается пищей для скота, и в храме, где Богу поклоняются по-царски, предлагать ее невместно.


 Главное, что бы этот форум не читали жители Японии, Китая и стран Юго-Восточной Азии. :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Да ладно,по первой бывшим трупоедам может быть  смягчение в отношении,если есть сильная привязанность к такому,то прощается.Но не вечно  же жить с тягой к  мясу(форма,цвет,вкус).

Понятное дело,рождены в стране где принято кушать всякое тамагунное,ещё долго привычка остаётся.Всякие там квашения,маринования,колбасы,грибы ,пивы,макароны с соей,шашлыки...Оно хоть и без запретных плодов,но всё равно,остаётся привычка такие вкусы  удерживать .Да ещё и Кришне навязывать.

Наверное со временем надо отойти от такой склонности.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Шрила Прабхупада о сое сказал так: "Сою божествам Шри Шри Радха-Кришне не предлагать".


Вы так уверенно говорите... Что насчет цитаты? ("я где-то слышал" не принимается)

----------


## Hanuman

Еще, кстати, есть джекфрукт. Некоторые совсем не могут его кушать. Уж очень он на мясо похож. А он как-раз растет на дереве и по гуне повыше чем картофель, свекла, морковь, которые Кришне предлагают. Бхаратии вообще считают овощи, растущие в земле, тамасичными. Растущие на земле или на дереве, к куда более высшим гунам относятся. 
  Лично я сою практически не ем, кроме нескольких ситуаций. Одна из них,когда меня на вайшнавском фестивале накормили сабжи с паниром из сои и мне не понравилось. Несколько раз ел копченый тофу. От него более хорошее впечатление. Божествам в храме я никогда бы не предложил готовый магазинный продукт из сои.  Однако, не вижу никакого криминала в том, чтобы преданные в домашних условиях в случае необходимости использовали сою.

   Помню, как преданные из Москвы на Беговой готовили торты с использованием "чистейшего гхи" из банок. Когда по ТВ в "Экспетризе" сделали анализ этого "гхи", то оказалось, что там даже 3% сливочного масла не было. Основной компонент был - тюлений жир :-(
  Соя хоть на кустах растет. Бывает, что некоторым соевое молоко необходимо как часть диеты, а кому-то нужен тяжелый белок.
В таких "спорных" вопросах больше полутонов необходимо, имхо.

----------


## Hanuman

В Панчаратра прадипе ясно написано: "Бобы сои и чечевица не предлагаются". ( личное наставление Шрилы Прабхупады Хридаянанде дасу Госвами)
Консервы, мороженные продукты, дрожжи, белый сахар, красную чечевицу, цитрон Прабхупада также относит в запретным для предложения продуктам.
Боюсь, что эта информация не всех устроит :-(

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Насчет чечевицы - вопрос спорный. В другой цитате Шрила Прабхупада уточняет, что lentil в данном случае - мазур-дал, красная чечевица.
Насчет всего остального - да, правда, никто не спорит. Божествам в храме это предлагать нельзя.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Хотя белый сахар - проблема.

----------


## Hanuman

Меня спросили о цитате Прабхупады по поводу сои и Божеств. Я привел цитату из руководства ИСККОН по поклонению Божествам.
Когда Шрила Прабхупада говорит о стандартах в поклонении Божествам, то практически всегда, речь идет о Шри Шри Радха-Кришне.
Он везде устанавливал именно эти Божества и когда давал рекомендации, то речь шла о стандартах для них.  Если речь шла о других формах, то он оговаривал это контекстом.
  Традиционное ведическое меню очень отличается от того, что предлагают Кришне в СНГ и на Западе. Лично я неоднократно видел как в храмах используют "консервы, мороженные продукты, дрожжи, белый сахар, красную чечевицу". Это (и не только) обычно вызывает полемику между преданными.
Бхаратии и западники используют разные виды бхоги и специй. Каждый уверен в своей правоте. У каждого есть основания в своей правоте.
Нужно ясно понимать что Кришна любит и предлагать Ему такие блюда. Тогда это в духе бхакти. 
  В остальных случаях предложение становится прасадом, но причина может быть и такая: "может Кришна хоть плюнул на это" :-)
Странно, что сою Божествам в храмах не предлагают(я целиком разделяю это), но белый сахар, мороженные овощи и фрукты(которые Прабхупада называет отвратительными), дрожжи и консервы предлагают очень широко. Получается философия "половины курицы". Из-за этого и возникают споры.

 Я согласен с тем, что в северных странах покупать зимой свежие овощи и фрукты сложнее, чем мороженки и что в СНГ нерафинированный сахар стоит  неоправданно дорого. Остается только предполагать, что сказал бы Прабхупада, выслушав аргументацию современных преданных.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Если крупные куски, может быть и так. Но почему-то их делают вовсе не правильной формы, как губку, а как, скажем, отбивную. И есть варианты полуфабрикатов - мелкая и крупная нарезка, задумывается и делается на производстве именно как имитация мяса, и никакую губку "нарезка" или "фарш" не напоминает. Причем продукт выпускают светлого оттенка  - это значит, под свинину, и темненого - под говядину. 
> 
> Соя - вариант перехода на вегетарианство после мяса, никто не спорит, но думать, что Кришне это понравится... Соответственно, это не прасад, это пища, свободная от кармы.
> 
> И тот продукт, в котором нет сои, в составе - пшеничный белок, но она в форме колбасы, и даже с пленкой, вроде бы... вы этот вариант предлагаете на алтаре Божествам?


Ну, например, мы все делаем катлеты из овощей или бобовых, или пельмени с вегетарианской начинкой, эти блюда ВНЕШНЕ тоже похоже на мясные...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ну, например, мы все делаем катлеты из овощей или бобовых, или пельмени с вегетарианской начинкой, эти блюда ВНЕШНЕ тоже похоже на мясные...


Наобарот. Первичны блюда в духовном мире, здесь - искажения и имитация того, что есть в духовном мире.

Называя блюда правильно, можно и сознание поменять. Поскольку от правильных звуков речи сознание очищается. Называя блюда правильными названиями, из книг о Господе, можно медитировать на его игры, как Он вкушает. 

Нас учат, во время приготовления надо петь мантры, скажем, Джая Радха-Мадхава кунджа бихари гопи джана валлабха гиривара дхари... Я не могу себе представить, что одновременно с звуками мантр можно думать о котлетах. Итого, в мыслях называть блюдо надо заранее правильно, как принято у Вайшнавов.  

Не котлеты - а пакоры, кофты. Вот их Господь вкушает, не пельмени, и не котлеты, и не колбасу.  
Слова "Кришна", "Радхарани" и "пельмени" у меня вместе произнести язык не повернется. Вареники, хотя бы. У нас кухня Кришны, мы для Него готовим, разве это не так.


Но вы не найдете для блюд из соевых полуфабрикатов чистого названия, которым его можно было бы назвать  и  не было бы стыдно перед Богом. Потому что это _явная_ имитация убитого и приготовленного, имитация мышечных волокон. Таких блюд в духовном мире просто нет, и мышц в духовном мире тоже нет.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Наобарот. Первичны блюда в духовном мире, здесь - искажения и имитация того, что есть в духовном мире.
> 
> Называя блюда правильно, можно и сознание поменять. Поскольку от правильных звуков речи сознание очищается. Называя блюда правильными названиями, из книг о Господе, можно медитировать на его игры, как Он вкушает. 
> 
> Нас учат, во время приготовления надо петь мантры, скажем, Джая Радха-Мадхава кунджа бихари гопи джана валлабха гиривара дхари... Я не могу себе представить, что одновременно с звуками мантр можно думать о котлетах. Итого, в мыслях называть блюдо надо заранее правильно, как принято у Вайшнавов.  
> 
> Не котлеты - а пакоры, кофты. Вот их Господь вкушает, не пельмени, и не котлеты, и не колбасу.  
> Слова "Кришна", "Радхарани" и "пельмени" у меня вместе произнести язык не повернется. Вареники, хотя бы. У нас кухня Кришны, мы для Него готовим, разве это не так.
> 
> ...


Название блюда субъективно, от того, как его называют в данном месте, времени и обстоятельстве оно своего состава не меняет. Да и к тому же почему надо представлять при слове "пельмени", "манты" или катлеты обязательно что-то мясное?! Есть даже среди кармических людей рецепты тех же самых мантов абсолютно вегетарианские (картошка, тыква и т.д.)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Дело в том,что  Раджа Кумари говорит о сути вопроса  ,о серьёзной практике  серьёзного вайшнава.Серьёзный вайшнав вкушает то  что Господь  любит вкушать,прасад Господа.


И этим блюдам есть название и описание.Когда человек постоянно думает о том как удовлетворить Господа,то во всём  основывает свою жизнь  по Шастрам.В Шастрах  есть чёткое описание пиров .Например в Чайтанья Чаритамрите  есть описание пиров в доме Адвайты Ачарьи,описание прасада Джаганатхи.В Бхагаватам есть описание блюд которые кушает Кришна.Это идеал.Мы должны по мере сил стремиться именно  к удовлетворению Господа ,готовить то что Он любит.

Ммы просто стремимся искренне ,со временем достигнем высших стандартов.
А пока...компромиссы на компромиссах и компромиссами погоняет.И это простительно для начинающих преданных.

Пока мы замечаем больше то что Гуру есть  вегетарианскую колбасу,носит иногда  куртки и кроссовки,ездит на джипе,но в упор не видим и не хотим следовать  иному-его духовным стандартам.Увы.Внешний вкус-пока сильнее внутреннего.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А ещё вот интересно.Не совсем по теме...Мои дети никогда не ели мясного.Они  с младенчества вегетарианцы .Так вот,они совершенно никакую колбасу не любят вегетарианскую и вид грибов им противен ,они с ужасом глядят на эти  соплюшки.То же самое  со многими другими,к чему,скажем у меня тяга,самскара с детства....Покупали как то икру из водорослей,дети вообще  не пробовали даже,я попробовала,не понравилось и я испытала разочарование...ЭТО НЕ ТОТ РОДИМЫЙ ВКУС  ПРИВЫЧНЫЙ ,представляете? Я хорошо ещё помню этот вкус....настоящего...

Такого ажиотажа к суррогатам нет у них,и даже если мы покупаем нечто для баловства,то они более менее равнодушны.Зато у них есть вкус приходить в гости к вайшнавам  или храм и вместе с преданными вкушать прасад.Им нравится не еда даже,а именно общество вайшнавов.Именно это для нас и есть настоящий прасад-общение с вайшнавами  по вайшнавски.У детей больше чутья до чистоты,они умеют выбрать то что больше всего радует  душу.(до того времени  пока мы их не испортим)
Извиняюсь за столь лирическое отступление.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Я предполагаю,что это Ваше личное мнение? Я знаю гуру ИСККОН, которому нравиться колбаса от "Малика". Исходя из Ваших слов, получается, что он или вкушает бхогу, или он, прости меня Кришна, начинающий преданный.


а я знаю гуру ИСККОН, который пьет Кока-Колу!  :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Vairagya das

Оболочка соевого боба содержит вещества, к-рые могут являться канцерогенами. Поэтому при изготовлении тофу (соевого сыра) бобы предварительно замачивают, чтобы оболочка разбухла и сошла, а при изготовлении "соевого мяса" мука подвергается сильной термообработке.
Конечно, для тех, у кого непереносимость лактозы от коровьего молока, соевые продукты почти панацея.
Но, например, горошек нут (он же турецкий горох) - намного лучше для человека как поставщик белка. Он благостен и очень полезен. В своё время занимался поставками нута из Саратова и области, местный профессор (не помню фамилии, но, думаю, поисковики помогут) изучал нут и целую книгу про него написал - вплоть до диабета можно лечить просто замоченным нутом.

----------


## Сева

Белый сахар нельзя? а кхир из чего тогда варят для божеств? откуда эта цитата?

----------

